# Biothane Taylored Tack



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

For Christmas hubby ordered me (well, I actually ordered it!) a halter/bridle biothane set from Taylored Tack. I received it in record time and Mandy was super nice to work with. I ordered the Pawnee style.

I have now used it several times but this weekend really sealed the deal. My riding buddy also bought a set - the PrymTym which is exactly the same without the decorative overlay. We rode 14 miles Saturday and we loved that we could dismount, unsnap their reins, hook one side of the rein to the halter ring and use the reins like a lead rope to tie them to a tree. She also took Legato's bit off so she could drink easier at a creek crossing. The bit snaps on the top of the headstall and with one movement is off/on! Easy Peasy.

I am not a fan of halter/bridles in the looks department but I am a major fan in the functionality department and so was my riding buddy. We discussed it at length what we liked about it - and functionality on the trail was the main thing we liked. 

If you are looking for biothane tack, I would highly recommend Taylored Tack


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Super cute!
Love those reins too! I've had a couple nylon halter/bridles and really dig em on the trails, looking into those, thanks for the link! They look really streamlined unlike one I have that is now just a jumbled nylon tangled mess.
Looks like you guys had fun!!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

My reins actually had the overlay on them too so they are very pretty and have a "popper" to my horse can put his head down to graze. Gives me 2 extra feet. 

I washed it off Saturday afternoon because it was a little dirty and it looked brand new after hosing it off. What could be better than that?


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

QOS said:


> I washed it off Saturday afternoon because it was a little dirty and it looked brand new after hosing it off. What could be better than that?


Absolutely NOTHING!! Gotta love nylon!:lol:


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I loved your sets and went and looked at Taylored Tack's site. I ordered an whole set, and it was worth every penny spent!!! I got the halter/bridle with bit hangers, reins & breast collar in yellow! It is unbelievably well made and feels great in my hands and looks even better! I strongly second this reccommendation!!!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Very nice and Mandy is so nice to work with. My barn manager and I showed our tack to the ladies from Stirlingshire Saddles (they are from Scotland and custom fit saddles) and they were very impressed with it. Alene said it was extremely well made and they are.

I got Deep Woods Off on my reins Tuesday and they were kinda sticky. Biscuit is shedding and his reins and bridle had hair all over it. I just hosed it off when we were through and it looked like brand new!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm also a big fan of biothane tack.

I have a Tekna dressage bridle and non-slip reins, all biothane.

The stuff is stupid easy to care for. This past weekend my horse Calypso got a huge workout trail riding and she poured buckets of sweat all over the bridle. I just took it outside, sprayed it with a hose and wiped it dry: good as new and no horse sweat smell.

Here's what I got: http://www.saddlesplus.com.au/system/product/main_image/0000/0903/TEKNA_DRESSAGE_BRIDLE_HEAD.jpg

Click on the pic to blow it up. I removed the flash noseband since Calypso doesn't need it.


----------

